

Ask HN: On what sites shall I register to reserve the name of my business? - democracy

twitter.com
aboutus.org<p>What else?<p>UPDATE:<p>http://www.seroundtable.com/archives/017586.html<p><pre><code>    * Digg
    * Delicious
    * Twitter
    * Plurk
    * Linkedin
    * Flickr
    * Facebook
    * YouTube
    * Gmail account
    * Yahoo Profile
    * MSN profile
    * FriendFeed
    * Bebo
    * MyBlogLog
    * MySpace
    * Netscape
    * Pownce
    * StumbleUpon
    * Niche social sites (aka Sphinn)</code></pre>
======
nreece
Do a <http://namechk.com>

